# Breaking Clouds



## Rick50 (Jan 24, 2017)

Near home.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 26, 2017)

Don't see the picture here.    Went to your link.   Very nice work there.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 26, 2017)

That's a pretty scene.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 26, 2017)

The Barbarian said:


> Don't see the picture here.    Went to your link.   Very nice work there.



Thanks, not sure why you wouldn't see it.



SquarePeg said:


> That's a pretty scene.



Thanks, I saw it and had to pull off the road to catch it.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 26, 2017)

Rick50 said:


> Thanks, I saw it and had to pull off the road to catch it.



It would take me forever to get home if I had to drive by that view all the time!


----------



## goooner (Jan 26, 2017)

I can't see it either.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 26, 2017)

I like the puddle at the base....seems very REAL to me.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 26, 2017)

Very nice!!


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 26, 2017)

goooner said:


> I can't see it either.





Derrel said:


> I like the puddle at the base....seems very REAL to me.



I don't get this at all.



smoke665 said:


> Very nice!!



Thanks Smoke.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 26, 2017)

Original post with the link off-site lead me to this shot  32359376942   hence the _puddle comment_.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 26, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Original post with the link off-site lead me to this shot  32359376942   hence the _puddle comment_.


Thats what I thought. For some reason the photo showed here for me but was missing in flickr. ?????
But I did mess around with publishing direct from Lightroom.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 26, 2017)

I see it now.   And it's a winner.


----------

